# What top layer to use with Tropica AquaCare Plant Substrate??



## Ryan Young (2 Sep 2015)

Hey, thanks for reading.
Basically I want to use *Tropica AquaCare Plant Substrate *as a bottom layer as it seems to be a cheaper and reliable bottom layer, I am using a brown/red rock, what top layer should I use on a cheaper budget?
Please attach pictures or links if you can.


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Sep 2015)

Use any top layer that fits your budget. Try to avoid small particle types like sand though, otherwise it just get mixed up. You really don't need to make your life more complicated by worrying about substrate. See a basic summary in http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/flora-max-v-eco-complete.13801/#post-143731

Cheers,


----------



## alto (5 Sep 2015)

I used some very fine sand & it layered very nicely ... I basically followed the video "directions" from Tropica: layer Growth Substrate in dry tank, add dry sand etc on top, add small amount of water & plant, then fill tank ...
I did place a sheet of plastic or paper towel over the substrate (sand), then slowly added water to a few cm's - still no "standing water" but substrate is now damp - quite the easiest way to place each stem etc into the substrate.
Remember to spray frequently if you're a slow planter or haven't prepped all your plants ahead of time (like me ), then drape sheet/paper etc over plants & fill tank slowly.


----------

